# Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitement!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I worked myself into an excitement today at the barn. I felt movement in my doe who is due the end of February for the first time today. Or at least I thought I did. She was confirmed to be expecting via ultrasound. 

I have a FF who I just wasn't sure was bred, although I have been feeling she is for some time since she is usually a squalling hussy while in heat and hasn't show a single symptom of being open for quite some time. Although no movement, I swore I felt some definite hard lumps while palpating her tummy gently that feel much like kids. Which makes me think she took Halloween day, the last time I saw her in a very strong heat. I thought she might be in heat again Black Friday as she was allowing Odin to jump on her, but she seems to just stand there and eat while he tries to hump her every day of the week if I leave them together. Whatever the case, I feel sure she is expecting.

I also think I felt a little movement from my old gal who was bred in October, but I'm not sure and she was so hard to palpate last pregnancy...she just has a giant belly all year from constantly producing quads. 

AND, most exciting of all for me, my doe who aborted came back into strong heat today. My buck covered her successfully and I'm hoping for early June kids from her. She kidded in July last year and it was way later than I wanted and too hot. I sold her when her kids were weaned at two months as a milker....then the lady gave her back to me with the deal that she gets a doe kid from me this year. I guess she squatted too much when she milked her. She turned her out immediately with her buck, so she was bred two months after giving birth. She came home to me awhile later quite a bit skinnier because she seems to have been bullied like crazy by her new herd. She wasn't very far along when she aborted and she had a lot of dark bloody discharge. I quarantined her for a couple of weeks and put her on antibiotics. I was worried she wouldn't come back into a normal heat early enough and really wanted kids no later than June from her. She is fat and sassy now and hopefully bred!

So after all that long story, I guess I'm just excited because for the first time this year new kids seem like a reality instead of a far off eventuality! Now here are fingers crossed I get a webcam and figure out how to convince it to relay to a computer all the way up the drive and in the house so I can have me some internet watches while I'm at work. I'm not sure what my options are. I don't want to spend a ton, the picture doesn't need to be awesome.....if I get a wireless camera I don't know if it will relay all the way to a house? They aren't that far apart, but I'm not super tech savvy.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

YAAAAAH! Babies soon! I know just what you mean... I'm so excited about babies this season. I've had my hands all over bellies for the passed 4 months... and haven't felt much.. but they are all getting really big now!!! Cant wait!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

My girls are not even a month, but I like to sit with my head next to their tummies and whisper things like "be a girl, be a girl" or "is there a baby in there?"
My does just stand there and take it, but they look at me like i'm crazy.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

haha I get the same look from my girls when I do that Davy. I could have sworn I felt a flutter on Beep when I fed them grain yesterday. I'm nearly certain shes bred as her precocious udder seems to have nearly dried up and after 3 years why now if it's not pregnancy? She's due Feb 28 so only time will tell.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

I can definately feel movement in Tabatha who is due February 22. I am so looking forward to kidding season. Last year was very successful.
I had a doe abort or absorb or something. I figured I had missed the window for her this season but she came into heat and bred yesterday and hollered until I put her back with him today. So we will have June babies too.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

I am positive about my Togg - she looks like a balloon! But I haven't been able to feel the kid(s) yet. She's due early February. Snowbell and Suzie are due then too, but I am not so sure that they caught the first time around...and Snowbell is so tricky, usually you can't feel the kids until a week or so before.

I can't wait though! As soon as I feel one, I start harrassing my goats everyday, trying to find the little bumps again...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

My doe Marigold is Due Feb 14th and Friday I felt babies! These are my grandkids! Her parents are my 2 FAVORITE goats so I cant wait to see what she has!

Also my doe Cookie is due March 1st and her kids were kicking up a storm on friday! I swear I felt like 10 hooves! hahaha


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Both Cinnabar and Fervents kids have been doing sumersaults the last few days. Cinnabar is due on the 17th and Fervent on the 21st, the kids must be getting geared up for a marathon!

All of my others don't really like their tummies felt, so I will just have to watch for now.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*



realfarmgirl said:


> As soon as I feel one, I start harrassing my goats everyday, trying to find the little bumps again...


^This...Lol. Poor girls hate me. But the ones that get *issy about having their udders handled are way over it by the time they kid and its time to get to milking.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

I admit - I have to do a tummy check every day at the feeding trough. Roz loves having her tummy checked and stands very still, she seems very proud to show off her baby belly and I always feel wiggles with her. Naomi tolerates a quick feel but then moves on. They are both shorter legged kikos and are round like barrels. Lady, my long-legged Nubian, has basketballs on each side and is SO protective of her belly. She's the herd boss so what she says, goes. She's okay with scratching her chin and ears, but don't go NEAR the belly! You can see the kids rolling around, esp. on the right side where I'm sure it isn't as much digestion taking place as it is kids moving! Mocha is just a bit too skiddish to let me do a tummy check, same with Lumpy, who is polled and I can't get hold of her. I live on the same road as several of my in-laws so they probably think I'm nuts when they drive by all the time and I'm out there with my arms encircled around the girls' bellies! People who have never had goat babies just wouldn't understand........


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Actually LOL'd at Davy Hollow's post... I didn't know you could tell them to "be a girl" - so doing that before bed tonight!!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Ha! Snowbell let down her guard today - I found a baby!

LOL Davy Hollow's post too - I start telling them what they should be growing as soon as breeding season begins!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

My Binkeys due the end of this month and I feel for babies every chance I get! I'm really hoping twins, not sure wether she'll have 3 this time or not but I did feel kid movement up high near her rumen as well as in front of her udder...Angel is due 2/22 and such a deep doe( a tad FAT too) that I know theres kids in there but I swear she tells them to be still when I feel her belly!
Penny isn't due til 3/8 and is still touchy when I try to feel for babies but her 2nd freshening udder is GROWING!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

I'm very excited too! 2011 was not a good year for babies so we are praying for a better one.

Beetle is due March 4th and I'm convinced it's triplets!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 32e62bee74

The picture is from yesterday and she still has 8 weeks to go...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

My Tababtha is like that. Due in 6 weeks and round as a beachball. She had triplets last year so I hope she will do that this year. I can see them doing acrobatics.
Today I was patting Curiouser, who does not show her pregnancies 'til the end. I could definately tell she was pregnant at least. She is a long haired Togg and hides stuff well.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Ahhhhh, I'm gonna have grandkids soon?!?!?!?  Give my baby girl a hug from us


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Last of the February girls have given up their secrets!  yeah!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

well after leaving the boys in with the girls from June-the end of Aug, we have had 3 deliver so far but still have till the end of the month....I am convinced that there are more waiting to be born, just don't know when! Anybody that doesn't kid better be bred for Oct, or down the road they will go. JUST Ranting.....really want more baby's!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Gosh, I thought little Angel was freezer bound. She is a bit young and small. Had a heat in October and nothing since. She just was not worth holding over another year.
Then yesterday she looked like she might be in heat so I let her into the field with the buck. She was not extremely cooperative but the deed seemed to be done. I put them together again today. So, if she catches, June 10th babies. Later than usual for us but it will be neat if it happens.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Felt around Dandy's tail this afternoon - she is very close...Can't wait!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

I've felt babies in Angel..due 2/22 and in Penny..due 3/8 and udders are GROWING!! I check baby movement everyday when they get their dinner and Binkeys babies are moving but running out of room...she's due in a week!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

Almost forgot the baby stretch I saw today - Snowbell arched her back and held it, you could see her tummy rolling around, and she lifted her back leg a little and sort of row, row, rowed the baby into a more comfortable spot


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Feeling movement? Seeing baby bumps? Share the excitemen*

I finally felt babies in Sherry, which makes me ecstatic! Tifa has an udder starting, and I swear that Sherry already has a little golf ball sized lump starting that is different than her usual "used udder" bulk.

I did find today that the easiest way to feel kiddos is to get mamma to stand on her hind legs. It stretches the belly and I think it pushes the kids down towards the surface more. Tifa was standing on her back legs trying to get into the grain tub while I was busy mixing it, and I took the opportunity to feel for kids and I was clearly able to feel all the rolling, somersaulting legs and body parts. Try it some time.


----------

